# For those that deadlift often...



## easymoneymike (Nov 15, 2011)

Do any of you guys have problems with your knees and shins?  I have been doing them weekly for 4-5 weeks now and my shins and knees are killing me.  I had planned on doing them this week but after my first warmup set I looked down and both shins had busted open and were bleeding a little.  Is there anything I can do to keep them from bothering me or is it something that has to develop with time?


----------



## lsutops (Nov 15, 2011)

wear crew socks, use soccer shin guards, wrap bar w/ something, don't hit your shins/knees...


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 15, 2011)

If your scrapping your shins on the way up, your doing a good job.  Nice and tight to the body.  I've been doing them for a long time now and I haven't experienced those problems yet...fingers crossed.  Maybe the weight I use I use is much lighter then yours though.  Currently I am pulling 315 for 5 reps at 3 sets.  I weight 190-195lbs if that matters.  I also do them after squats so maybe my body is nice and warmed up by then...


----------



## easymoneymike (Nov 15, 2011)

If you do them with good form you can't help but hit your shins/knees...   I guess where I haven't done them in a while the skin isn't tough like it used to be.


----------



## the_predator (Nov 15, 2011)

Happened to me all the time. Now I just wear workout pants.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 15, 2011)

I scrape my shins on ocassion, once or twice here & there, but it only takes one time to leave a scab or re-open a scab.


----------



## eng (Nov 16, 2011)

dead-lifted religiously for the past 20 years... no problems


----------



## TooOld (Nov 16, 2011)

Duct tape LOL.


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 16, 2011)

easymoneymike said:


> If you do them with good form you can't help but hit your shins/knees...   I guess where I haven't done them in a while the skin isn't tough like it used to be.



Correct, the further the bar is away from you your form will get worse leading to some serious injury.  Luckily the bar I use has smooth metal right where I line my feet up, and texture that wold otherwise destroy my shins to the inside and the remainder of the outside of the bar if you can picture that.  My stance I would say is even with shoulder width, the outside of my feet line up with the outside of my shoulders or narrower, but never more then that.


----------



## GMO (Nov 16, 2011)

If you can't deadlift without scraping your shins/knees every time, you need to reduce your weight and get the form down.  You can bring the bar close enough to your legs without scraping them.  Once and a while, yes...but if it is happening all the time, then there is an issue.


----------



## Cork (Nov 17, 2011)

Like GMO said, it is possible to deadlift with good form without raking your shins.  With time under the bar, you'll figure out the best position.  If you are using a new barbell though, you're  kind of screwed.  Fresh knurling is awful.

If you really want protection, maybe crossfit socks?  I only suggest that so that I can use the pic below


----------



## easymoneymike (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice use of a pic.    Last week I used the wrong bar know that you mention it.  It was a newer one that still had a lot of gnarl to it.  Thats when this flared up.  I may try out some stuff this week to see what I can do to fix it.  If only the chicks came with the socks.


----------



## Cork (Nov 18, 2011)

easymoneymike said:


> If only the chicks came with the socks.



They do.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 18, 2011)

Cork said:


> They do.


 

...cum with the socks....then you can use the socks to wipe up the mess!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 19, 2011)

Cork said:


> Like GMO said, it is possible to deadlift with good form without raking your shins.  With time under the bar, you'll figure out the best position.  If you are using a new barbell though, you're  kind of screwed.  Fresh knurling is awful.
> 
> If you really want protection, maybe crossfit socks?  I only suggest that so that I can use the pic below



Am I blind?  I can't find the socks.  I only see two nice, round, juicy...  Be back in 10 minutes...


----------

